# MG5350 U052 (Druckkopf nicht korrekt)



## Kusarr (24. Juni 2015)

hey Leute,

habe den Drucker MG5350 (für damals 105€ bekommen, kost etz merh als das doppelte )
wollt eben alte Klausuren ausdrucken zum üben, bald sin nämlich Klausuren und nach der zweiten plötzlich Fehlermeldung.
Druckkopf nicht korrekt.
und das nach 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten

aus - ein ... nicx gebracht.
Druckkopf raus und mit tuch alles gereinigt ... nix gebracht

Neuer Druckkopf: über 80€!!!!!
Da kann man sich ja nen neuen Drucker kaufen ... was ich jetz au am überlegen bin -.-
(Hab hier leider noch gut 20 Patronen rumliegen .. naja eine kost zum glück nur 1€ ...)

Habt ihr noch nen genialen Tipp was helfen könnte? 
Ansonsten, wäre ein Druckervorschlag schön.

soll können:
- drucken, scannen, koppieren
- duplexdruck
- leise und schnell wäre natürlich schön
- Preis: max 80€

also Canon hab ich erst mal gefressen! -.-

is der HP Envy4500 gut?


----------



## Zwitschack (24. Juni 2015)

mal ne Gegenfrage: wann wurde der Drucker das letzte mal benutzt? höre sich nach einer langen Pause und eingetrockneter Farbe an.


----------



## Kusarr (24. Juni 2015)

^glaub fast das war letztes jahr ^^ ... aber ca 10 seiten (beidseitig) hat er ja gedruckt, erst dann gings nimme :/
was soll ich denn machen bei eingetrockneten farben?
nur patronen wechseln?

edit: wenn ich die patronen rausnehm kommt gleiche fehlermeldung


----------



## Rurdo (24. Juni 2015)

Vergiss das Teil, die sind meist auch so gebaut dass man als Laie absolut nichts machen kann sondern nur direkt in die RMA schicken kann. 
Habe bis jetzt mit Brother und HP gute erfahrungen gemacht. Aber kauf dir am besten ein Gerät bei dem die Patronen direkt am/im Druckkopf sind und keine langen Leitungen haben, sonst verstopfen die wieder wenn du nur so selten druckst. 


HP Envy 5530, Tinte (A9J40B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Kusarr (24. Juni 2015)

warum envy 5530 statt 4500?

einzige, was 5530 mehr hat is Internet und Touch, was ich beides nich brauch. WLAN reicht mir.

Mein Kommilitone hat mir von HP wegen großer Patronenkosten abgeraten und eher Brother empfohlen. Was meint ihr dazu?

PS: hab den Envy 4500 leider schon bestellt. wollte nochmal stornieren zwecks genauerer Beratung, war leider zu spät. najo zurückschicken geht immer, auch wenn er eig glaub nich schlecht is


----------



## Adoenis (26. Juni 2015)

Gibt von jedem Hersteller teure Patronen.  Manch einer hat Glück mit einem Alkoholtuch die Wege nochmal freizukriegen. Ansonsten ab zum Elektroschrott mit dem Teil.


----------

